# electric guitar with wide nut



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

just wondering if there's an electric out there, not too expensive, that has a wider nut. i just purchased a larrivee over christmas and love the width of the fretboard, and now when i use my squire 51, i notice a pretty big difference. unlike acoustic guitars, this information doesn't seem to be readily available on websites. 

any suggestions or advice is appreciated. Thanks!

paul


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to look into Agile guitars. They are a reasonable price and have SOME models that have a wider neck. They give the neck dimensions on their website. 

I think their site is:

http://www.rondomusic.com

Good luck

Dave


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks greco. i've never heard of them before so i'll have to take a look. the only one that i saw that wasn't under $100 (not looking for a very cheap guitar) was the Agile AL-3100 Wine Red Spalted Wide. here is the link:

http://www.rondomusic.com/product1123.html

at least i know there's something out there. i went to long&mcquade, and asked one of the sales people. he recommended godin. when i tried it, it was really small. i guess he thought b/c seagull has wider fretboards and they are the same company, but that didn't work out.

if anyone else has any suggestions, that would be great. i would prefer to try out the guitar before buying (i think the rondo was basically mail order only).

thanks again!

paul


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

i just read somewhere else that people will put on a "Warmoth 1 3/4" fatback" neck on their electric guitars. 

is this something that is doable on a squire 51? that would solve my problems. thanks!

paul


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

pulper said:


> just wondering if there's an electric out there, not too expensive, that has a wider nut. i just purchased a larrivee over christmas and love the width of the fretboard, and now when i use my squire 51, i notice a pretty big difference. unlike acoustic guitars, this information doesn't seem to be readily available on websites.
> 
> any suggestions or advice is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> paul



Have you tried a PRS SE with a wide-fat neck?


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

it sounds good but i've been told that there width is only 1 11/16". i guess "wide" and "fat" mean different things to different people (companies). my first acoustic guitar (yamaha) was 1 11/16" and i can see a good difference between playing that and my larrivee (1 3/4"). it's only 1/16" but it helps, especially as it is splayed out along the neck.

paul


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

pulper said:


> i just read somewhere else that people will put on a "Warmoth 1 3/4" fatback" neck on their electric guitars.
> 
> is this something that is doable on a squire 51? that would solve my problems. thanks!
> 
> paul


Hi, Pulper,

I believe you have the gem of an idea here, but #1, your particular choice of replacement might be too extreme (1.00 first and 1.00 twelth) especially in very wide, and #2, do you really know if the Squire '51 is direct spec from the vintage parts (pocket height and neck thickness spring to mind)?

One place to research that would be to search the tdpri forum archives....

One step away from the fatback are the big mild V necks like the boatnecks, which run IMO about .90 at the first with a very gradual taper to about .75 at the twelth, if they taper at all. Fender necks that are sort of like that are the Baja and the Jerry Donahue Teles and the Jimmy Vaughn and MIM '50s Classic Strat, if you get a chance.

Then you have '70s shapes of various kinds and the typical slim C shape in the '60s. Note the '60s factory "A,B,C" referred to width at nut, and the typical B neck had a 1-5/8 nut. One and 11/16 is the next step up, then the extreme 1-3/4.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

not to SPAM another forum, but...Warmoth has an "unofficial" forum where you can get an educated answer to your question...

http://www.unofficialwarmoth.com/

Also, those "cheap" guitar from Rondo are pretty good.

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/brand/Agile


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

1 3/4 nut necks are extremely rare on production electric guitars.
Just get a Warmoth (or something) that fits you and you can use it on almost any Fender style body.
Sell the Squier neck, or keep as a spare.


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks user_x. i've posted in another forum to see if it is possible and it looks like it is, but i get the feeling that it is not something for the faint of heart to replace a neck on a guitar. anyone feel free to correct me if i'm wrong. also, it looks as though the warmoth necks are not finished, and that something that from what i've read requires professional quality or it can impact the sound. that adds about $90 to the price, on a neck that costs about $190 + about $30 in shipping.

still, if i was convinced that i could do the job myself, i would give it a try. right now i'm looking at a rickenbacker 650, which retails for about $900 US and is almost a 1 year wait (more if you want to order from a cdn retailer). 

thanks for your post. if anyone has any other suggestions (or comments on changing necks and the ease/difficulty), that would be great. Thanks!

Paul


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

for wider and thinner, try the ibanez artcore stuff. also the schecter stuff gets there.

as to the replacement neck, pro finishing won't impact the tone (ok, maybe a little, but not drastic). but it might kill the playability. you could find a used one if you're reasonably patient, and for a good chunk less. 

for a big neck profile on the cheap, it's not easy to find. the one that sticks out in my memory is the burns strat. those had a nice chunky neck, and they're really great little guitars for the money. not super common though. here's a link to one on ebay you can see which one i mean (no affiliation to the seller, and that is no great deal, i've seen them sell used in the $300 ish range)


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

hi there - thanks for the post. i have the ibanez catalog and the artcore looks like they are hollow body electrics. again, it doesn't mention in the catalog the nut width (neither does the website). i tried to contact them by email and they have not responded (been almost a week). fender, on the other hand, responded the next day and told me that they don't have anything but i could go the custom route (not sure how much $ that would set me back!). 

the cobra burns that you've linked to doesn't list it either and neither does the website. so far, the only ones that i'm sure of are the agile in the earlier post and the rickenbacker. 

it's funny - i've seen this measurement listed a lot in acoustic guitar catalogs but finding it with electrics isn't easy.

i just wished i was mechanically inclined so that i knew i could switch a neck easily. thanks again for your post.

paul


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey paul (my name too). i'm just going by hands on experience. that burns can actually be a pretty sweet guitar, if you find a good one... the fender custom option is in the thousands of dollars, by the way.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

pulper said:


> thanks for your post. if anyone has any other suggestions (or comments on changing necks and the ease/difficulty), that would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Paul


If you are capable of doing a basic setup a neck change is easy, if it's pre-drilled. Alignment and drilling is little trickier but the info is around for DIYers but you need some handtool skills.

Finishing- you can get by with hand-rubbing an oil finish onto the neck and it will feel great, if not as durable as a factory finish, but cheap and quick.....I like that!


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

can you ask warmoth to pre-drill based on the guitar that you have?

any experience with them?

thanks!

paul


----------

